# Update on Whisky



## outabout (Apr 10, 2011)

Hello everyone:

Thank you all very much again. It was overwhelming that so many of you showed such compassion and provided many excellent advise when I asked for help a few days ago. 

I took Whisky to see a neurologist on Monday. After many many ($$$$) tests, being shaved under the belly and patches on the back, and 2-day hospital stay, he was diagnosed as having Polyneuropathy, exercise-induced weakness. 

The doc used "junctional disease" to describe his condition, it is neuromuscular. He wouldn't say Myasthenia Gravis yet because we are still waiting for the test result. Mestinon 100mg per day was prescribed. Whisky has already shown some improvement in his hind legs. He doesn't have enlarged esophagus (maybe very slight) as most of MG dogs do. 

The doc ruled out DM and tumor, but T3-L3 myelopathy is part of the diagnosis. Sounds like a vague term for mid back problem. I will need to find out more from the doc.

The last part is renal insufficiency; they say it is not renal failure yet. He is not on any meds and diet for this yet, but I think will likely be soon.

Whisky may improve in the legs, but now I am worried about his kidney. Getting old is so hard, if it is not one thing it is another. When I saw Whisky in the kennel, patches of his golden fur shaved and looking pretty pathetic, part of me cried out why am I doing this to my beloved dog? I so hope that I have done the right thing. All I want is for him to be able to walk, to play, to enjoy life again.

Thank you all for you support!



May


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Thank you for the update on Whisky...I was wondering about him. I'm so glad you are getting some definitive answers about his issues. I'm totally unfamiliar with these diagnoses but it sounds like he's in caring hands with the vet and with you. As far as the kidney issues my guess is the vet will prescribe some medications and a prescription diet to help him out and hopefully they will help his kidney function to improve. 

He may look pathetic to you right now with all the shaved fur and patches, but when you see his essence in his loving eyes or get a tail wag I'm pretty sure you'll be glad you are doing what you are doing for him! When my Barkley was in his final cancer battle his tail thumps and happy eyes, despite his physical appearance, really brightened my days.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

thank you for the update! Don't worry, Whisky doesn't know how he looks. He will be happy to have some of his mobility back. 
I hope the treatments help him quickly. 
My Toby has been diagnosed with renal insufficiency about 3 years ago, due to excess protein in his urine. So far, no meds, no diet changes.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

It sounds like you have found an excellent Vet to help you develop a plan for Whiskey. Will send lots of thoughts and prayers that you're able to keep him comfortable and more mobile to enjoy much more time ahead.


----------



## outabout (Apr 10, 2011)

Whisky is able to get up on his own and walk now, this to me, is like a leap of faith. He looks like more energetic, alert, and interested. Stairs are still a challenge, he's legs are still shaking; there is still a long way to go. I am crossing my fingers.

On the side effect, the drug is giving him diarrhea; he also seems to be more sensitive. Given that the drug is to enhance the function of neurotransmitters, this probably makes sense.

Hotel4dogs:
What foods do you feed Toby? I have been reading on the kidney diets, there is overwhelming amount of info, low protein (v regular protein), low phosphorus, etc.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I hope you continue to see progress! Stairs may continue to be a challenge though. 

I hope the diarrhea resolves as he adjusts to the medication.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I am very glad to hear that this medication is helping him out.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

I am so sorry that Whisky is facing these challenges. I am sure that the two of you will face them with courage and grace.

My Sabrina lived almost 6 years after diagnosis with kidney disease that was probably congenital. She was on the Science Diet KD dry food. My secret weapon against her disease was chicken broth. Every morning and evening I mixed canned chicken broth and water for her, so that she drank perhaps a cup to a pint of extra liquid morning and evening. Being well hydrated was important to keeping her kidneys flushed, or that was my understanding at the time. In the end, what took her from me was a cancer on her heart - probably hemangiosarcoma, though nobody said that at the time. I tell you this so you know that renal insufficiency can be managed and most likely will not take your sweetheart away from you.

Holding you and Whisky in my thoughts and prayers,
Lucy


----------

